# Chewing



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

So this has been an ongoing issue at our home. Our little guy, who is now 10 months old, likes to chew on the coffee table, and on occasion the baseboard. We try to tire him out with fetch, walks, etc so he's not bored, as I've read might be the reason. We keep him busy with games, we have bought him several chew toys, that are quite hard, some smell like wood, and keep him occupied for some times, but it seems as soon as he feels like it, he'll start with the chewing. we've tried the anti-chew sprays, but those only keep him away for the length of time he can smell it. we tried making sure it was sprayed multiple times a day for days on end, but at the end of that time, he's back on it. He's gotten time-outs, but a little while after that time he's back at it. he's gotten told off, and he still keeps going. we've tried distracting him, but he eventually goes back to it. He's been this way since a little pup. any suggestions on why he is doing it, and what we can try that we have not tried already?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sounds like you've tried this but keep at it , and it might come down to supervision. https://positively.com/dog-behavior/nuisance-behaviors/chewing/


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Yea we might have to go the trainer way i guess. Thanks for that link! appreciate it


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickie was never a serious chewer, but did some as a pup and once in as an while as an adult. He does not like the spray, but of course the smell wears off. My method, if he doesn't stop with a firm but calm "No", has been to calmly pick up a bitter spray bottle and calmly squirt a tiny bit on the object. He would then sniff once snf just walk away


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. I will try that as well. I just wonder if there's some sort of anxiety for some reason underlying his chewing.  not sure. but will keep working on it. thanks again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> So this has been an ongoing issue at our home. Our little guy, who is now 10 months old, likes to chew on the coffee table, and on occasion the baseboard. We try to tire him out with fetch, walks, etc so he's not bored, as I've read might be the reason. We keep him busy with games, we have bought him several chew toys, that are quite hard, some smell like wood, and keep him occupied for some times, but it seems as soon as he feels like it, he'll start with the chewing. we've tried the anti-chew sprays, but those only keep him away for the length of time he can smell it. we tried making sure it was sprayed multiple times a day for days on end, but at the end of that time, he's back on it. He's gotten time-outs, but a little while after that time he's back at it. he's gotten told off, and he still keeps going. we've tried distracting him, but he eventually goes back to it. He's been this way since a little pup. any suggestions on why he is doing it, and what we can try that we have not tried already?


He's STILL a puppy, and puppies chew. Some dogs are big chewers all their lives. It's their nature.

Kodi was a big chew when he was younger, and thought nothing of the bitter apple sprays. He was endangering his life by even going after electrical cords! We found that the ONLY thing that kept him from chewing was to put the HOTTEST hot sauce we could find on whatever it was he was chewing. It stays hot even when it's dry, and even a TINY taste sent him running. After that, all he had to do was smell it, and he stayed away.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, I know he's still a puppy. I was just saying he's been doing this since we got him as a tiny baby, and it's not something that started recently. Hmm hot sauce you say? We haven't tried that! I will certainly give that a go!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

proper chew toy training should start with the breeder. Most chewing problems develop from boredom. The problem with sprays etc . is that even if they deter certain objects they simply find something else to chew on. Once they start chewing on inappropriate objects it becomes a harder habit to break. They need to learn at day one, what is appropriate.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

We've had him since 8 weeks old. I've been doing the "proper" training according to everything I've read as described above. The breeder had a rope chew toy that they gave as well. Both my husband and I work from home. Our little guy gets more attention than most. He's not cooped up in a crate. He gets play time several times a day in brief spurts. He gets at least 1 30 minute walk a day. It's very hot here now, so it's hard to do more than 1 after the morning. but regardless, I dont feel we've done anything inappropriate or allowed him to do anything that he shouldnt in all this time. Hence my confusion.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

number 5 here https://mrsbehaviour.wordpress.com/...-your-puppy-grow-into-a-successful-adult-dog/


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

We do almost exactly that in a slightly modified manner. That's what I referred to as his getting timeout in my original post.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

like I mentioned , proper chew toy training needs to start early. With Molly we had lots of chew things, we redirected a few times , and she quickly learned what sort of thing was appropriate. She has never chewed a single thing that wasn't a toy. You have to start young and be consistent.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

I guess we're not understanding each other. We did start young. We have been completely consistent. Thanks for the feedback but we're doing everything you suggested, and not getting the results you've said your dog had gotten. So we will need to try something else I guess.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

use the time out ,but it will take time. sometimes it comes down to management,


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> like I mentioned , proper chew toy training needs to start early. With Molly we had lots of chew things, we redirected a few times , and she quickly learned what sort of thing was appropriate. She has never chewed a single thing that wasn't a toy. You have to start young and be consistent.


And some are worse chewers than others. Kodi was MUCH harder to stop chewing than Pixel has been... same breeder, same owner, same training... just different "fur people".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> use the time out ,but it will take time. sometimes it comes down to management,


I absolutely agree about the management... for as long as it takes to break the cycle. Even if it means putting certain pieces of furniture away for a while.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> And some are worse chewers than others. Kodi was MUCH harder to stop chewing than Pixel has been... same breeder, same owner, same training... just different "fur people".


oh for sure some are more chewers, so long as they learn what's chewable, that's the key.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> oh for sure some are more chewers, so long as they learn what's chewable, that's the key.


Sure, but THAT can take longer with some than others... based partly, I suspect, on preferences. Pixel LOVES moose antlers. So give her one of those, and she'd WAY rather chew that than anything else. As an adolescent puppy, Kodi's favorite "chew toys" were electrical cords, oriental rug fringe and throw pillows. All hard to duplicate with something acceptable.  He learned, but it wasn't fast. He was VERY persistent.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thank God we're the one's with opposable thumbs ound:


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree, supervision is key. He will outgrow it eventually, but you might try fun training that challenges and stimulates his brain. Like fun dog tricks. You tube is full of them. He is bored and unfortunately, even playing and walking doesn't always satisfy an active intelligent mind. You'd be surprised how tired just 15 min of training will make your pup. If you do it at the same time every day, he will remember and look forward to those times thereby resulting in occupying his mind with the upcoming fun.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

We do supervise him. We catch him as he begins chewing, but I was trying to get rid of his desire to want to. I do like the concept of training every day. We've been taking him to obedience once a week for a very long time, and plan to do agility. I try to do some training during the week as well but don't always get time to do so. But I think you may be right, so I'll have to make the time. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

inphinyti said:


> So this has been an ongoing issue at our home. Our little guy, who is now 10 months old, likes to chew on the coffee table, and on occasion the baseboard. We try to tire him out with fetch, walks, etc so he's not bored, as I've read might be the reason. We keep him busy with games, we have bought him several chew toys, that are quite hard, some smell like wood, and keep him occupied for some times, but it seems as soon as he feels like it, he'll start with the chewing. we've tried the anti-chew sprays, but those only keep him away for the length of time he can smell it. we tried making sure it was sprayed multiple times a day for days on end, but at the end of that time, he's back on it. He's gotten time-outs, but a little while after that time he's back at it. he's gotten told off, and he still keeps going. we've tried distracting him, but he eventually goes back to it. He's been this way since a little pup. any suggestions on why he is doing it, and what we can try that we have not tried already?


My Rocky is 10 months old and over the last month seems to be getting into a lot of "puppy trouble." I had to remove all our throw pillows and gate off the rooms throw carpets with fringe. No matter what we tried he kept going back to them. He has plenty of chew toys and is encouraged to use them but he seems obsessed with what he should not chew on. We also play with him regularly throughout the day. 
I had just started giving him more freedom in the house but have gone back to giving him less freedom and confining him our family room when I cannot supervise him 100%. I hope it's just a phase!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rocky14 said:


> My Rocky is 10 months old and over the last month seems to be getting into a lot of "puppy trouble." I had to remove all our throw pillows and gate off the rooms throw carpets with fringe. No matter what we tried he kept going back to them. He has plenty of chew toys and is encouraged to use them but he seems obsessed with what he should not chew on. We also play with him regularly throughout the day.
> I had just started giving him more freedom in the house but have gone back to giving him less freedom and confining him our family room when I cannot supervise him 100%. I hope it's just a phase!!


It IS a phase, and you are doing the right thing. "House training" (learning proper house manners) takes a lot longer than "potty training".


----------

